

Cary Fukunaga: 'I can work anywhere in the world' - miles
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/aug/14/cary-fukunaga-sin-nombre

======
miles
Are newspapers hurting so bad that they are starting to make paid placements?
I mean, these quotes are a little over the top:

From the subtitle: _"Sin Nombre director Cary Fukunaga is glad that he is able
to work anywhere he happens to be, thanks to his Macbook Pro laptop."_

 _"What's your favourite piece of technology, and how has it improved your
life? It's probably my laptop – a Macbook Pro. It's the second laptop I've
ever owned – the first was also a Mac."_

 _"Mac or PC, and why? Mac. I think the only reason people use PCs is because
they have to. Mac is the most streamlined computer there is."_

I use and enjoy Macs myself, but the bulk of this article reads like an Apple
ad.

------
sharpn
Anywhere, except... '[my laptop is] not doing what I want it to do. I'm trying
to connect to the internet and it won't allow me to.'

